# Smoking frozen meat



## natej (May 7, 2017)

Gday everyone

Is it ok to put partially/mostly frozen meat into the smoker? Ive been asked last minute to smoke a pork loin and i have one in the freezer but wont be able to thaw it completely in time


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 7, 2017)

natej said:


> Gday everyone
> 
> Is it ok to put partially/mostly frozen meat into the smoker? Ive been asked last minute to smoke a pork loin and i have one in the freezer but wont be able to thaw it completely in time



Unless it needs to be done tonight thaw it in cold water. Run water over it and let it soak for 20-30 minutes. Repeat. Should only take 1-3 hours 

Of course make sure it's in a ziplock.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 7, 2017)

Yes you can smoke frozen meat but getting it a uniform doneness is a challenge. The outer 2-4cm will be well done withe only a bulls eye of pink in the center. As Case said, running cold water is the fastest thawing method...JJ


----------



## natej (May 8, 2017)

Cheers guys thanks


----------

